# Katie, Raina & Maggie



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I would like to thank Zany Toon for helping me find a breeder and I would also like to thank TDM for putting Zany on the case!

Here are my beautiful new girls:001_wub: I am in love!!:001_wub:









Katie









Raina









Maggie









Maggie & Raina

Sorry they arnt the best pics but will get better ones soon!

Thanks for looking x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww gorgeous!


----------



## LozzaUK (Dec 13, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Aww they are gorgeous!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are gorgeous, are you in love with them yet because I am


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are gorgeous, are you in love with them yet because I am


Oh very much so:001_wub:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Stunning little girlies! :001_wub:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thank you. I am absolutely besotted with them! Katie has bit me twice and I dont even care lol how could I, when she is as cute as she is. Probs my fault anyways...


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm so glad that the breeder I gave you the details for had mice  Glad I could help 

They are soooooooooo cute  Hmmm....I feel a mouse napping mission coming on  :lol: 

I wouldn't worry about Katie too much, try to get her used to your hand being around her and she should eventually calm down. Biting is usually a fear reaction and some mice are easily stressed. My boy Pop bite me every time I went near him for the first few months after I got him from the SSPCA. Now he comes running for cuddles and an ear scratch  I hope you realise that you are officially hooked


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I wouldn't worry about Katie too much, try to get her used to your hand being around her and she should eventually calm down. Biting is usually a fear reaction and some mice are easily stressed. My boy Pop bite me every time I went near him for the first few months after I got him from the SSPCA. Now he comes running for cuddles and an ear scratch  I hope you realise that you are officially hooked


Not worried at all about the biting thing. Cant blame her really, she must be feeling very strange at the moment and the fact that I cant leave them alone wont be helping much.

Oh yes I know I am hooked already!!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Got some better pics of Raina. She is such a beautiful colour.


















Yes I know she is missing a nose in this pic but I am not caring, still very cute!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am so stupid...I was going to say awww they look quite mouse like (though you were talking about rats lol) 

Anyways they are very very very very very very cute!! Love darker animals!!!!! Am just racist I guess


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Am so stupid...I was going to say awww they look quite mouse like (though you were talking about rats lol)
> 
> Anyways they are very very very very very very cute!! Love darker animals!!!!! Am just racist I guess


I got mice Niki


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Got some new photos of the girls









Raina looks brown in this photo for some reason









Maggie









Katie on the rope thing I made for them.









And again.









Katie









Raina









The beautiful Maggie x









Eek how cute is Raina in this photo?!

Thanks for looking x


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Photos from today....Raina didnt want to be photographed so stayed inside her hammock :lol:









Maggie in her house









And again









katie and Maggie









I know its blurry but Katie looks super cute in this one...









Katie









Katie









And Katie again :lol:

Thanks for looking:thumbup:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Omg i love them!, that expression on Maggie in the first pic is priceless


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Aawwww gorgeous!!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

They are adorable


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys I love my lil girls x


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Awww your mice are adorable, so cute and pretty! Have to ask though, do they mind sitting in a cat food box!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> Have to ask though, do they mind sitting in a cat food box!!!:lol::lol:


Never thought about that before :lol:


----------

